

Next-gen media/streaming player? - akitoeki
http://www.inair.tv/superbowl

======
jejones3141
Maybe, but I didn't feel inclined to give it the permissions it was asking
for.

~~~
tuanmanhcao
Hey Jejones, you can still enjoy the experience by playing with NFL and Push
app.

Thanks.

